# Transportation of a Large Tortoise



## spikethebest (Dec 29, 2009)

What do people use to transport a HUGE tortoise. Like up to 100 lbs?

I'm looking for a box or something that will support the weight, have wheels, and be able to lift into the back of my truck somehow. 

Any ideas?

I need to transport my Littlefoot to a convention, and she is just to big to carry. 

I thought of a furniture mover dolly, and just put a wooden box on top, but I'm sure there are better ideas.

Thanks for your input and advice in advance!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a contractor's wheelbarrow that I use to bring Dudley from his pasture to the pick up truck. Once in the truck, he just roams around the bed, not contained.

When I adopted out a bunch of full grown sulcatas several years ago to a guy over on the coast, they came to pick them up pulling a horse trailer.

Will Little Foot fit inside the largest dog crate? You would have to wheelbarrow her over to the crate, then put her inside, as you wouldn't be able to carry the crate. Or put her in the crate then put it on the wheel barrow.

And if she doesn't fit through the door of the crate, you can take it apart, put her inside, then put it back together.

Wish I could come and see that!


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 29, 2009)

where can i find such crate that you speak of? and have you decided if you will come down and see her?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, they're pretty expensive, but all pet stores sell them...Petsmart, Pet Extreme, Wal-Mart, K-Mart, etc.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H6YWWE/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 29, 2009)

oic. what about this?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/for/1528621297.html

i wont ever pay retail for this. ill find it used somewhere.


or this...

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/for/1524065492.html

theres a bunch on craigslist. thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2009)

The Vari-kennel would be a better deal because it has solid sides and the tortoise won't be able to see out. But make sure its big enough.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 29, 2009)

good points. im emailing them all now and see if they still have time.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, Bob is only 80 pounds but this may give you an idea anyway. The cart tips down in the front and Bob climbs right in.It seems that he understands the idea because he cooperates and most times stays in the cart. Then we use car ramps to pull the cart up into my sons SUV and away we go!!! Hope this helps...BTW it's a garden cart...

















These pictures are from 2008, so Bob is many pounds bigger and fills the cart more. But it still works for us...


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 29, 2009)

The garden carts tend to be cheaper than the crates.. and I think they are more useful. Easier to roll and things for the money.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, I can't stop laughing...!

Ready to Roll.

I was just going to ask Yvonne for a picture of Dudley in the wheelbarrow, but as usual Bob decided to upstage Dudley (who probably doesn't mind since at 20 pounds Bob's superior, he could probably outpush Bob in a contest!).

That is just so funny. As much as I love Bob's strawberry photo for the calendar, I've got to say, this one is a close second for pure "Bob-ness"!


----------



## sammi (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too! I was laughing out loud for a minute about that one. I don't know why exactly its so funny, but a large tortoise in a wheelbarrow-cart, and peeking over the side, is a very hilarious picture for me =] Thats a great idea though using the wheelbarrow, I would've never thought of that!


----------



## webskipper (Dec 29, 2009)

sammi said:


> Me too! I was laughing out loud for a minute about that one. I don't know why exactly its so funny, but a large tortoise in a wheelbarrow-cart, and peeking over the side, is a very hilarious picture for me =] Thats a great idea though using the wheelbarrow, I would've never thought of that!



Love to him in a red wagon or a baby carriage.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 29, 2009)

webskipper said:


> sammi said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! I was laughing out loud for a minute about that one. I don't know why exactly its so funny, but a large tortoise in a wheelbarrow-cart, and peeking over the side, is a very hilarious picture for me =] Thats a great idea though using the wheelbarrow, I would've never thought of that!
> ...



Oh the visions!!


----------



## harris (Dec 30, 2009)

Why not build a crate using 2 X 4's and some plywood? It would cost under 50 bucks and should take no more than a couple hrs to build.

And Bob is my hero in the tortoise world. I giggle every time I see a photo of him. What a cool dude.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

harris said:


> Why not build a crate using 2 X 4's and some plywood? It would cost under 50 bucks and should take no more than a couple hrs to build.
> 
> And Bob is my hero in the tortoise world. I giggle every time I see a photo of him. What a cool dude.




excellent idea, except i have no tools, hopefully you live in southern california and could assist in this?


----------



## harris (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry. Far, far away just outside of Cleveland, in Ohio.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

i was thinking about using one of those furniture dollys, but the wooden ones with 4 wheels, that are about 2 feet by 2 feet. and put a box on top of that to carry her. but it will still be a lot of work to lift her into and out of my truck.


----------



## -EJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Rubbermaid makes troughs that can hold a 150 lb tortoise. They cost about $75. You can put that on a dolly. They probably make bigger toughs also.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

where can i find such a thing?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you have a farm supply store near you? Wonderful things can be found there!


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

yea i have a place called Red Barn Feed store. I will inquire with them! thanks for the idea.


----------



## -EJ (Dec 30, 2009)

...in Ramona?



spikethebest said:


> yea i have a place called Red Barn Feed store. I will inquire with them! thanks for the idea.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

no in woodland hills california.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 30, 2009)

Is this to transport littlefoot to the Pomona expo?


----------



## chairman (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know if this would work, but you could try securing a box to the top of a floor jack (if you have one). Most jacks have a removable disk that is used to hold up the car, and a bolt from a home improvement store could be easily fit through the floor of a box and the hole in the jack, and then secured with a washer and nut. (Put the washer and nut facing down so the tort doesn't get punctured.) The hardware should cost less than $7. That way you'd just let the tort walk into the box, wheel him where he needs to go, jack him up to a manageable height, and remove the bolt to slide him in. I once used a floor jack to move an 8 x 12 shed across my yard, so I know they can manage well enough rolling in grass under a load if need be. (Though placing boards under the wheels makes the job SO much easier.)


----------



## webskipper (Dec 30, 2009)

100lbs is just a 2 man lift. 2 people are a safer bet than a hoist. Git R Dun.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 31, 2009)

so i think i have decided to go with a super heavy duty extra large dog carrier, and a wagon to wheel it around. and as webskipper mentioned, a 2 person lift to get her in and out. 

best idea?



dreadyA said:


> Is this to transport littlefoot to the Pomona expo?




it surely is!


----------



## Barb92083 (Dec 31, 2009)

spikethebest said:


> so i think i have decided to go with a super heavy duty extra large dog carrier, and a wagon to wheel it around. and as webskipper mentioned, a 2 person lift to get her in and out.
> 
> best idea?
> 
> ...





I bought a garden wagon at home depot 80 bucks


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 31, 2009)

yup thats where im going to get mine from.


----------

